# Seachem Prime dosage?



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

So I'm thinking about switching water conditioners, and going with Seachem Prime as a replacement for Top Fin betta water conditioner. I read the dosage directions online, and it says one capful per 50 gallons....
I'm not so great with math, and even if I was I still would have no idea how much to put in my 2.5 gallon tanks.

Does anyone know???

Thank you!!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

When ever I have a water condition that has crazy directions, I simply add a few drops to a 1 gallon pitcher of water and then let it sit for a couple days/overnight... but I use API, and it says if you use more its okay... not sure if this woul dhave ill effects


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

You can get a tiny bottle that is actually 3 drops per gallon. I normally add 5 per gallon.

I originally got the tiny bottle because it has the little dropper cap that makes it easier to dose than the larger bottles. When I run out (and I bought the little bottle back in April!) I will get a bigger bottle and just use the cap on the new bottle.


----------



## dbockrath (Jul 29, 2011)

I use Seachem Prime too. The bottle says you can use up to 10x the normal dose in a crisis. I usually take about 2 1/2 gallons of water out when I clean my aquarium, and fill the cap up to the lowest thread before I mix it with the new water.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A capful is 5mls. 5mls treats 50 gallons.
1ml (1 thread) therefore treats 10 gallons.
0.25mls therefore treats 2.5 gallons. So, for a 2.5 gallon tank you would do:
50% water change = 0.125 mls
25% water change = 0.06 mls.

You may wish to get a 1ml syringe to be accurate.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

directions on prime bottle:

Use 2 drops for each 4L (1 US gallon) of new water. This dose removes approximately 1mg/L ammonia, 4mg/L chloramine, or 5 mg/L chlorine. *May be added to aquarium directly, but is better if added to new water first. If adding directly to aquarium, base does on aquarium volume.* Sulfur odor is normal. For exceptionally high chloramine concentrations, a double dose may be used safely. To detoxify nitrite in an emergency, up to 5 times normal dose may be used. if temperature is >30C (86F) and chlorine or ammonia levels are low, use a half dose.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Prime is a drop a gallon.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

no .. it is not 1 drop .. it's 2 drops ..

pix as proof


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It's pretty harsh so I just use a drop a gallon with no problems. The directions do say two though, yeah.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it does say if your ammonia levels are low to use a half dose ^_^

it's just that there's so many different things people say about dosage that i thought it would be clearer to post the directions .. since the dosage directions are only different on the 50ml bottle .. and the other larger bottles say 5ml treats 500g .. without really giving good dosage directions


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah of course, I should have explained why I use 1/gallon. Your picture also removes the math ;]


----------



## dbockrath (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm glad you posted that picture. The pet stores around here only sell the big bottles.


----------

